# Who Cares What Day It Is!



## sawhorseray (Mar 17, 2021)

And as always, we save the best for last!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 17, 2021)

I don't care what day it is either! Those are funny!

Ryan


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs!  
John


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 17, 2021)

Megan looks stunning!

LMAO


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2021)

Another Bunch of Beauties!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## 2Mac (Mar 17, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Megan looks stunning!
> 
> LMAO


I’d say she looks “ stunned” lol


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 17, 2021)

You have any good jokes?


----------



## robrpb (Mar 17, 2021)

Good ones Ray and clifish.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 17, 2021)

Some of the best yet,  Ray!

And along comes clifish,
Here kitty kitty


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks Ray and CLIfish, great way to start out any day!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 18, 2021)

Roadrunner trick would just be down right nasty.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 18, 2021)

My favorite is the last one. . .Don't quite understand this fascination with the 'royals".

Didn't those two bail out?

John


----------



## texomakid (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 18, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> You have any good jokes?



You mean like "Cowboy" stuff Derek?


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm a little late to the party.  All good ones Ray and Clifish.  I don't care what day it is either.  These are good any day.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 19, 2021)

Those are some great ones guys!!  Thanks, enjoyed them.
Gary


----------

